# Looking to start up a group for a D&D story



## Zenkiki (Dec 17, 2018)

I am wanting to try to start a d&d group to get some cool stories out there and I have been wanting to do one for a while but never was able to get into a group. So the best way is to make a group and be the DMas I love to lead stories, most are really good if I can get enough detail from the others.
This would take place over Discord in a server. No mic is needed as I won't be using one myself, and am looking for a smaller group to start and maybe grow it up to a moderate size. Sessions would be on the weekends and ,hopefully, last a couple hours. All types of players are welcomed. If I can get at least one experienced veteran to help me out that would be great.
I would like it to be more homebrew with classes and encounters, as it would let it flow more naturally, and allow for more freedom.
(I'm not that good at making these intro request posts.)


----------



## Compeepip (Dec 19, 2018)

Id love to do some DnD stuff!


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 19, 2018)

Great I'll PM you some small details to try and figure things out. I have two others interested and an additional that said he would do it, so if everyone can make it that's a party of 4. 
(I am still fine if a few others join as I dont know about two of them.)


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 20, 2018)

Need at least 1 more wanting 2 or more


----------



## Ymir the Wyvern (Dec 20, 2018)

Hit me up~ I'm always in for a good fantasy story :3


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 20, 2018)

I'd love to join!!!!! D&D group I was in just ended because one of the members turned out to be a disgusting perv, so it's on hold for a long time. Hope I can get in!!
 Discord is Rabbit#7920


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 24, 2018)

Needing more, several people are not showing up at all.


----------



## Bluewolf4730 (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm willing to join! I've been playing D&D for almost a year now!! ^-^ I'm a good roleplayer, I'm friendly and respectful :3 Hope to hear back from you


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 26, 2018)

What kind of edition are you using?
And what are you playing it on?

I just want to know since I'm just most people would want to know before joining, and because I suck at 5e, nobody nice played it when I wanted to get into 5e.
Otherwise, I'm usually free but I'll post ahead of time (assuming it's not out of blue) if I am unable to attend for any reason, which shouldn't be likely unless it's really important.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 26, 2018)

(@Smexy Likeok4™)
Just for anyone wondering here is the rules we had come up with so far:
Narrative:
I will be leading the basic plot, providing the npc's and info about the world but you can do whatever you want with your character. I am a pretty laid back DM as you all have played it a little before, so I don't expect too much chaotic 'weather'. I may ask for a roll, you roll and that is what determines the action. You can ask me in general if you have a ooc question and can ask in character in the story channel.
Character creation:
You are free to play whatever race you like as long as it is modest in powers. An all powerful  Godly being would never work with weak mortals. The stat points are a good way to find balance in power, but if everyone can stay reasonable we can drop those and just use a general profencicency bonus to rolls.
Classes are open to be anything aswell, just make sure you explain it in the character channel if it is not a standard class.

We are using a mix of 3.5 and 5 but it is very loose on the dnd rules. It's mostly focused on the rp side of it so it is simpler right now. It's on discord as I said in the intro.


----------



## Shade1823 (Dec 27, 2018)

I could help maybe?


----------



## Kaela (Dec 27, 2018)

I love D&D


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 28, 2018)

Story starts this Friday night if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 28, 2018)

I might give it a try, I am roleplaying for quite a while and I am writing novels as well as I have head full of ideas for almost any topic yet the only thing is.... I have never done DnD so I might flop every now and then


----------



## Kl0ndike (Dec 28, 2018)

"Friday Night! I can make that" 
Oh...Oh no I'm too late aren't I haha! 
Darn I was just looking for some D&D groups to join in on!


----------



## Rah (Dec 29, 2018)

I've always wanted to learn how to play D&D, lmk if you guys have a spot for a newbie


----------



## Faexie (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm more used to pathfinder myself, but I might be interested. Can you give me info about what the story will be about?


----------

